# Delta liner skids at LaGuardia; Harrison Ford crashes



## John Bredin (Mar 6, 2015)

Two different stories, on the opposite coasts.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/03/05/plane-laguardia-skidded-off-runway-landing/24433915/

Only feet away from Flushing Bay; dare I say that plane almost got flushed? :giggle:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/03/05/harrison-ford-crash/24467457/

The good news: Ford survived, and managed to land the plane on one of the few large open areas near Santa Monica airport. :hi: The bad news: a WWII-vintage plane badly damaged. I'm sure there were plane buffs weeping and tearing their hair out at the news.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 6, 2015)

A couple of different versions of this are making the rounds on Facebook.


----------



## jis (Mar 6, 2015)

Except when I can't and I get stuck for hours stranding passengers in me with no electricity or heat  Happened to an Acela yesterday.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 6, 2015)

Or I get stranded in Dallas after a snow/ice storm and have to fly home.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 7, 2015)

Technically, modern airplanes are supposed to have an advantage over any ground or sea mode of transport in inclement weather, because they can fly above the clouds and above the inclement weather. I believe one of the major advertising points for jetliners back in their early days was that they could cruise above the clouds at high speed. But this only works in transit, not when the plane has to take off or land.


----------



## railiner (Mar 7, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Technically, modern airplanes are supposed to have an advantage over any ground or sea mode of transport in inclement weather, because they can fly above the clouds and above the inclement weather. I believe one of the major advertising points for jetliners back in their early days was that they could cruise above the clouds at high speed. But this only works in transit, not when the plane has to take off or land.


That is very well true....but after a major blizzard, it doesn't take very long with the monstrous, over-sized airport snow-fighting equipment to clear the runways and taxiways to resume operations, compared with reopening hundreds (or more) miles of streets, highways, or railways.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 8, 2015)

You make a good point. I guess that's why aircraft, guided missiles, and tanks dominate warfare now, instead of battleships, artillery, and armored trains.


----------

